

Storing Multi-Line Strings in JSON - jeffreyfox
http://gun.io/blog/multi-line-strings-in-json/

======
ibotty
why doesn't (s)he use "\n"?

~~~
captn3m0
The github API uses "\n" inside blobs for multi-line strings, and it works out
easily.

